# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  More than 50% of ALL Vaccine Adverse Reactions Reported for Past 30+

## QuaseMarco

*Vaccine Cult Exposed by Governments Own Data: More than 50% of ALL Vaccine Adverse Reactions Reported for Past 30+ Years Have Occurred in Past 11 Months Following COVID-19 Shots*


*The VAERS database was mandated by Congress over 30 years ago, beginning in 1990, and is maintained by the U.S. CDC and FDA.*

*68% of ALL Recorded Deaths Following Vaccines for the Past 30+ Years Have Followed COVID-19 Shots for the Past 11 Months*


*61% of ALL Recorded Life Threatening Events Following Vaccines for the Past 30+ Years Have Followed COVID-19 Shots for the Past 11 Months*


*60% of ALL Recorded Permanent Disabilities Following Vaccines for the Past 30+ Years Have Followed COVID-19 Shots for the Past 11 Months*


*55% of ALL Recorded Hospitalizations Following Vaccines for the Past 30+ Years Have Followed COVID-19 Shots for the Past 11 Months*


*20% of ALL Recorded ER Visits Following Vaccines for the Past 30+ Years Have Followed COVID-19 Shots for the Past 11 Months*


*Conclusion: The Governments own Data Show that COVID-19 Experimental Shots are NOT Safe!

*https://healthimpactnews.com/2021/va...ovid-19-shots/

----------

Big Bird (12-02-2021),BooBoo (12-01-2021),Conservative Libertarian (12-01-2021),dinosaur (12-01-2021),JustPassinThru (12-13-2021),Knightkore (12-01-2021),Mr. Claws (12-02-2021),OneDumbBlonde (12-01-2021),phoenyx (12-01-2021),Sunsettommy (12-01-2021),teeceetx (12-01-2021),usfan (12-05-2021),wbslws (12-02-2021),WhoKnows (12-01-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

well it *IS* the most dangerous vaccine in history.

----------

BooBoo (12-01-2021),Conservative Libertarian (12-01-2021),dinosaur (12-01-2021),Knightkore (12-01-2021),Mr. Claws (12-02-2021),OneDumbBlonde (12-01-2021),phoenyx (12-01-2021),QuaseMarco (12-01-2021),Sunsettommy (12-01-2021),teeceetx (12-01-2021),WhoKnows (12-01-2021)

----------


## Mainecoons

Can't wait to hear from the vacc fools here.

----------

Big Bird (12-02-2021),BooBoo (12-01-2021),Conservative Libertarian (12-01-2021),Kodiak (12-01-2021),OneDumbBlonde (12-01-2021),teeceetx (12-01-2021),WhoKnows (12-01-2021)

----------


## teeceetx

Try as they might, to obfuscate the facts, they will fail.

Also consider that data was from the Vaers database, which is acknowledged to only contain a small % of all actual incidents, can not be a reliable source, as the true numbers are likely far greater.

It's apparent to most, that this jab is indeed very dangerous to a large % of the population.

To mandate such a drug, untested AND unapproved, is the height of idiocy.

----------

Big Bird (12-02-2021),BooBoo (12-01-2021),Conservative Libertarian (12-01-2021),dinosaur (12-01-2021),JustPassinThru (12-13-2021),Kodiak (12-01-2021),Mainecoons (12-01-2021),OneDumbBlonde (12-01-2021),QuaseMarco (12-01-2021),Sunsettommy (12-01-2021),WhoKnows (12-01-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Try as they might, to obfuscate the facts, they will fail.
> 
> Also consider that data was from the Vaers database, which is acknowledged to only contain a small % of all actual incidents, can not be a reliable source, as the true numbers are likely far greater.
> 
> It's apparent to most, that this jab is indeed very dangerous to a large % of the population.
> 
> To mandate such a drug, untested AND unapproved, is the height of idiocy.


It's a crime against humanity.

----------

Big Bird (12-02-2021),BooBoo (12-01-2021),OneDumbBlonde (12-01-2021),teeceetx (12-02-2021),WhoKnows (12-01-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Can't wait to hear from the vacc fools here.


The vaxholes will say that VAERS is not real. It's only been real for the previous 29 years. That's why they are called vaxholes.

----------

BooBoo (12-01-2021),OneDumbBlonde (12-01-2021),teeceetx (12-02-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

Here is my problem or issue with adverse reactions, regardless of quantity.

Anectodal, but sis had a temporary reaction after her 2nd Moderna jab.  I seem to read, again, all anecdotes, of a number of people that have adverse events after the 2nd shot, or after the booster.

Now, if a person has an adverse reaction after the first shot, I understand that.  Something about the vaccine is not compatible with the person's body.  But when the reactions occur after the 2nd shot, or the booster, but no reaction occurred after the first shot, something has changed, and not for the better.  

IMO, what has changed is the body's immune system conditioned by the 1st shot.  The body/immune system is then overreacting to the 2nd shot, or the booster.  Efficacy is about down to zero by the time people get the booster, so something seems to be _permanently changed_, even after the vaccine provides no immunity!  

This looks like a reasonable conclusion or like common sense to me.

_That should scare anybody, pro vax and anti vax alike.  Something is wrong here._

I ask myself ... why 2 shots?  Is it because a body cannot handle the invasion load in a single dose?  Well then, how long before the next dose?  Is the current wait long enough?  Kinda sorta like foregoing the knockout punch in round 1 and keep the lighter punches coming until you collapse on the canvas in round 5.  Same effect, IMO.

It's part of the reason I went JnJ to get one and done.  It's mostly the same reason why they can't convince me to take a booster.

----------

BooBoo (12-01-2021),OneDumbBlonde (12-01-2021),teeceetx (12-02-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> I ask myself ... why 2 shots?  Is it because a body cannot handle the invasion load in a single dose?  Well then, how long before the next dose?  Is the current wait long enough?  Kinda sorta like foregoing the knockout punch in round 1 and keep the lighter punches coming until you collapse on the canvas in round 5.



good point. all I need to know is one guy was sick in bed for 2 weeks after the moderna. that guy could be me.

----------

BooBoo (12-01-2021),Conservative Libertarian (12-01-2021),dinosaur (12-01-2021),OneDumbBlonde (12-01-2021),teeceetx (12-02-2021)

----------


## potlatch

> The vaxholes will say that VAERS is not real. It's only been real for the previous 29 years. That's why they are called vaxholes.


I do try to stay off of the covid vaccine threads but I refuse to fall into the conspiracy hole of tribal epistemology and as I scroll down the page I see *"Vaccine Cult, vacc fools,  vaxholes"*,* That's ME and all the other members here who have had the shots!*

I used to post information from the CDC until people refused to believe anything from that source - yet *VAERS is co-administered by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)* and the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA)!

*Anyone Can Post Reports To VAERS! * And - this is the first serious disease since the world wide use of the computer and ease of sharing instant information, so naturally the numbers would be vastly larger than earlier decades.

VAERS - FAQs

What are the strengths and limitations of VAERS?
*One of the main limitations of VAERS data is that it cannot determine if the vaccine caused the reported adverse event.* This limitation has caused confusion in the publicly available data from VAERS WONDER, specifically regarding the number of reported deaths. 

There have been instances where people have misinterpreted reports of deaths following vaccination as deaths caused by the vaccines; that is not accurate. 
*
VAERS accepts all reports of adverse health events following vaccinations without judging whether the vaccine caused the adverse health event.* Some reports to VAERS represent true vaccine reactions and others are coincidental adverse health events and not related to vaccination. 
*
Overall, a causal relationship cannot be established using information from VAERS report alone.*

*VAERS accepts reports from anyone including reports of vaccination errors.*
*
VAERS is co-administered by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)* and the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA)- agencies of the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services (HHS).
*
Online reporting is strongly encouraged.*

VAERS - Report an Adverse Event

----------

BooBoo (12-01-2021),Conservative Libertarian (12-01-2021),Neo (12-01-2021)

----------


## potlatch

> well it *IS* the most dangerous vaccine in history.


Seven Deadliest Diseases in History - before Covid-19 appeared;

Bubonic Plague, Smallpox, coronavirus (SARS-CoV-1), Avian Influenza (Bird Flu, Ebola, Leprosy, Polio. 

https://www.drugs.com/slideshow/deadly-diseases-1248


Forgot to add that most have been eradicated except for small pockets that sometimes erupt around the world.  Without vaccines we could still be dying from any of them.

----------

BooBoo (12-01-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> Seven Deadliest Diseases in History - before Covid-19 appeared;
> 
> Bubonic Plague, Smallpox, coronavirus (SARS-CoV-1), Avian Influenza (Bird Flu, Ebola, Leprosy, Polio. 
> 
> https://www.drugs.com/slideshow/deadly-diseases-1248
> 
> 
> Forgot to add that most have been eradicated except for small pockets that sometimes erupt around the world.  Without vaccines we could still be dying from any of them.


I think that you need to add rabies.  100 percent deadly if not promptly treated.

----------

potlatch (12-01-2021)

----------


## Freewill

being pro-choice in regard to the jab, how many on here have gotten the jab and had a long-lasting side effect?  How many know personally someone who has had a long-lasting side effect?

For me, the answer is zero for both.

Doesn't mean I endorse the experimental biological agent; I only offer antidotal evidence.

I also think that a percentage of the population could lick a person with Covid-19 and not get the virus.  The same with the jab, the effects some are seeing obviously do not occur with everyone.

----------


## Freewill

> Seven Deadliest Diseases in History - before Covid-19 appeared;
> 
> Bubonic Plague, Smallpox, coronavirus (SARS-CoV-1), Avian Influenza (Bird Flu, Ebola, Leprosy, Polio. 
> 
> https://www.drugs.com/slideshow/deadly-diseases-1248
> 
> *Forgot to add that most have been eradicated except for small pockets that sometimes erupt around the world.  Without vaccines we could still be dying from any of them.*



Herd immunity and mutation may have as much to do with the eradication of what you name then did the vaccines.  Or maybe all three.

----------

potlatch (12-01-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> I do try to stay off of the covid vaccine threads but I refuse to fall into the conspiracy hole of tribal epistemology and as I scroll down the page I see *"Vaccine Cult, vacc fools,  vaxholes"*,* That's ME and all the other members here who have had the shots!*
> 
> I used to post information from the CDC until people refused to believe anything from that source - yet *VAERS is co-administered by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)* and the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA)!
> 
> *Anyone Can Post Reports To VAERS! * And - this is the first serious disease since the world wide use of the computer and ease of sharing instant information, so naturally the numbers would be vastly larger than earlier decades.
> 
> VAERS - FAQs
> 
> What are the strengths and limitations of VAERS?
> ...


For the record, I don't consider someone to be a VAXhole unless they believe that it's alright for others to be forced to get the vaccine under any circumstances or for any reason.
 If they think that it's acceptable to be denied healthcare or access to society in any way based upon their vaccination status, then they are VAXholes. 

Thus far, I haven't  seen you advocate such things.

----------

BooBoo (12-01-2021),Esdraelon (12-02-2021),potlatch (12-01-2021)

----------


## potlatch

> I think that you need to add rabies.  100 percent deadly if not promptly treated.


Thanks Freewill.  I agree about rabies but I went strictly by what I read on the link I posted.  :Smiley20:

----------


## Mainecoons

With these "vaccines" people are dying from covid.  In significant numbers.  And they are landing in hospitals and they are giving covid to others.

And they are dying or being injured by side effects at a rate which would MANDATE the removal of these "vaccines" from the market.

Count yourself lucky you survived.  Now try to not give covid to someone else.  And for God's sake take notice of the fact the problems multiply with subsequent shots.  Don't take this risk again.  Covid is treatable.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-01-2021)

----------


## potlatch

> Herd immunity and mutation may have as much to do with the eradication of what you name then did the vaccines.  Or maybe all three.


I'm going to go out on a limb and post from memory that the Plague, Smallpox and Leprosy were killing people for hundreds of years before vaccines were developed.


There are always people who seem to have an immunity to some diseases but this "herd immunity" [the latest meme] didn't seem to help much back then.  :Dontknow:   So who knows?

----------


## phoenyx

> I'm going to go out on a limb and post from memory that the Plague, Smallpox and Leprosy were killing people for hundreds of years before vaccines were developed.


You seem to be going with the mainstream narrative that vaccines were the reason that these diseases were reduced. From what I have read, there is no compelling evidence for this. I recommend you take a look at the following article, which focuses on smallpox and the smallpox vaccine, but gets into other diseases as well:


Smallpox – A Historical Perspective | vaccinechoicecanada.com

----------


## potlatch

> For the record, I don't consider someone to be a VAXhole unless they believe that it's alright for others to be forced to get the vaccine under any circumstances or for any reason.
>  If they think that it's acceptable to be denied healthcare or access to society in any way based upon their vaccination status, then they are VAXholes. 
> 
> Thus far, I haven't  seen you advocate such things.


No, I never have. My post above is probably one of the angriest comments I've ever written and I've watched this forum I love turn into a daily drumbeat of nothing but the direst posts, mostly from conspiracy sites like Bit chute that allow anything on their video site - and people believe it all!  I have people avoiding me because I don't 'fall in step' - so I stay away more.  :Sad20:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-01-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> I'm going to go out on a limb and post from memory that the Plague, Smallpox and Leprosy were killing people for hundreds of years before vaccines were developed.
> 
> 
> There are always people who seem to have an immunity to some diseases but this "herd immunity" [the latest meme] didn't seem to help much back then.   So who knows?





> *Does the Black Plague Still Exist?*The Black Death epidemic had run its course by the early 1350s, but the plague reappeared every few generations for centuries. Modern sanitation and public-health practices have greatly mitigated the impact of the disease but have not eliminated it. While antibiotics are available to treat the Black Death, according to The World Health Organization, there are still 1,000 to 3,000 cases of plague every year.
> 
> Black Death - Causes, Symptoms & Impact - HISTORY[


Here is an article that sounds very much like what is going on today.

Fact Check: Did Vaccines Eradicate Smallpox? (newsweek.com)

----------

potlatch (12-01-2021)

----------


## potlatch

> You seem to be going with the mainstream narrative that vaccines were the reason that these diseases were reduced. From what I have read, there is no compelling evidence for this. I recommend you take a look at the following article, which focuses on smallpox and the smallpox vaccine, but gets into other diseases as well:
> 
> 
> Smallpox  A Historical Perspective | vaccinechoicecanada.com


Phoenyx, you've been here since 2016 but I don't recall ever seeing you post until these Covid threads and you gravitate to the conspiracy sites like so many others. I've been online 20 years and learned to avoid conspiracy sites. In the beginning of all this I posted a lot of articles and I posted the whole History of Smallpox and Polio specifically. 

I posted the early news from the CDC but after Trump's loss the anger towards the government became so bad that anything from the CDC was scorned, any media news was scorned and they had to fill the gap and chose things like the Kraken and other kooky things.  Has the Kraken been released yet?   :Smiley20:

----------


## potlatch

> Here is an article that sounds very much like what is going on today.
> 
> Fact Check: Did Vaccines Eradicate Smallpox? (newsweek.com)


"Smallpox no longer occurs naturally since it was totally eradicated by a lengthy and painstaking process, which identified all cases and their contacts and ensured that they were all vaccinated. Until then, smallpox killed many millions of people," a page from the WHO containing a smallpox Q&A states.

Yes, I mentioned in another post that I have posted the History of Smallpox. Small pockets of it sometimes erupt around the world though. Children are no longer vaccinated for it either.  Thanks for your links.  :Smile:

----------


## potlatch

@QuaseMarco

How did you manage to remove "Vaxholes" from your header?  It WAS there in red text and doesn't show that you did any editing. Something's not right!  :Geez:

----------


## phoenyx

> Phoenyx, you've been here since 2016 but I don't recall ever seeing you post until these Covid threads and you gravitate to the conspiracy sites like so many others.



I believe that I gravitate towards quality sites that are not tainted by corporate interests. And like I've said before, not all conspiracy theories are wrong. Here are 10 examples:
Top 10 Conspiracy Theories That Were Actually True - Listverse


As to me being here since 2016 yet not posting anything, that's because I made an account here back then, but then never actually posted anything. I was in other sites and they took my attention. I came back here when I was exploring other places to post, as I'd grown unsatisfied with many of the other sites I had been posting at.





> In the beginning of all this I posted a lot of articles and I posted the whole History of Smallpox and Polio specifically.



I'm guessing that the underlined text was meant to link to something. It doesn't. In any case, did you read the article I linked to regarding smallpox? Again, it is here:


Smallpox – A Historical Perspective | vaccinechoicecanada.com




> I posted the early news from the CDC but after Trump's loss the anger towards the government became so bad that anything from the CDC was scorned, any media news was scorned and they had to fill the gap and chose things like the Kraken and other kooky things.



Apparently, you believe that the CDC is an organization that should be trusted. I strongly disagree. Here are some articles that I believe make persuasive arguments that it has become a very corrupt organization:

Peer-Reviewed Study Exposes Massive Corruption At CDC | technocracy.news

CDC and WHO Corrupt Financial Entanglements with the Vaccine Industry | Children's Health Defense

CDC scientists expose agency corruption - NationofChange

----------


## Canadianeye

> You seem to be going with the mainstream narrative that vaccines were the reason that these diseases were reduced. From what I have read, there is no compelling evidence for this. I recommend you take a look at the following article, which focuses on smallpox and the smallpox vaccine, but gets into other diseases as well:
> 
> 
> Smallpox – A Historical Perspective | vaccinechoicecanada.com


There is always a bottom line to much of this, and it is basically this:

One side is being oppressed, suppressed, fined, fired and punished in every way imaginable by the authoritarians...in real life, in refusing to take the "now forcefully demanded" jab.

One side is being milding oppressed in limited and significanlty lessened ways by the authoritaritans...in real life, by taking the jab, at the request of the eventual authoritarians.

Now...one side is really angry about what is happening to them in real life, and, one side is saying they are angry as well...about what is happening in real life to the other side, with plenty of expressed empathy for those suffering to the authoritarians.

Here's the bottom line (for me anyways), because I would never deem to really speak for anyone else - I believe some of those people, and, I do not believe some of those people..._on this forum_.

In real life, I can see their eyes. Watch their face and body movements. I can sense their authoritarian glee. It's observable. It's tangible. And...I resist, push back and rub their thuggery in their putrid little faces as hard as I can, using as much ammo and examples that I have.

I'm being oppressed and criminally extorted, even violently...and that makes me angry in real life at my oppressors, and, unfortunately - makes empathy from some for MY plight (not theirs), seem a little hollow in contrast, on a social media political forum.

Just today a young man (a Sikh) who we often talk and he loves to razz me about being white haired angry old man (since we go back and forth daily about governments, covid and vaccinations), and I explained to him this old man at least knows his legs are for standing...and not kneeling.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-01-2021),phoenyx (12-01-2021),potlatch (12-02-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> There is always a bottom line to much of this, and it is basically this:
> 
> One side is being oppressed, suppressed, fined, fired and punished in every way imaginable by the authoritarians...in real life, in refusing to take the "now forcefully demanded" jab.
> 
> One side is being milding oppressed in limited and significanlty lessened ways by the authoritaritans...in real life, by taking the jab, at the request of the eventual authoritarians.
> 
> Now...one side is really angry about what is happening to them in real life, and, one side is saying they are angry as well...about what is happening in real life to the other side, with plenty of expressed empathy for those suffering to the authoritarians.
> 
> Here's the bottom line (for me anyways), because I would never deem to really speak for anyone else - I believe some of those people, and, I do not believe some of those people..._on this forum_.
> ...


I hear you. I definitely think that there can be some benefit to trying to reason with others, but ultimately, I think that the most important decisions we have to make ourselves. Back at the end of September, the Canadian government had made an announcement that by the end of October, they wanted to not allow canadians to fly commercial aircraft if they hadn't gotten the Covid jabs, and they didn't even mention when that restriction might be lifted. It was then that I decided that I would fly to Mexico with the intent of staying here and weathering out this whole Covid craze. Now, in fairness, I had an advantage there that most people don't have- my entire family is here in Mexico. In truth, I had been thinking of coming down here even before the Covid craze, but once I found out that the Canadian government was effectively closing the gates for people wanting to leave by plane, it made me take the jump. As you may know, they decided to give a 1 month transition period, only restricting domestic flights by the end of the October. That transition period ended yesterday:
Canada's travel vaccine rules as of Nov. 30 | CTV News 


For those who have their families in Canada, I can fully understand why they'd prefer weathering things out there, but yeah, it's tough. What's more, it's not just planes, but trains and cruise ships as well.

----------

Canadianeye (12-01-2021)

----------


## squidward

> Seven Deadliest Diseases in History - before Covid-19 appeared;
> 
> Bubonic Plague, Smallpox, coronavirus (SARS-CoV-1), Avian Influenza (Bird Flu, Ebola, Leprosy, Polio. 
> 
> https://www.drugs.com/slideshow/deadly-diseases-1248
> 
> 
> Forgot to add that most have been eradicated except for small pockets that sometimes erupt around the world.  Without vaccines we could still be dying from any of them.


perhaps you haven't noticed that the vax doesn't eradicate anything. 
Any other medication for any other disease would be labeled an abject failure and dangerous. 

By the way you do know that droperidol was black boxed by the FDA for only 17 deaths, in patients who were critically ill in the first place, and died during the course of their hospital stay.
The only evidence was that at some time during their course they received droperidol, not unlike millions of others around the world, without issue.

----------


## Wildrose

> *Vaccine Cult Exposed by Governments Own Data: More than 50% of ALL Vaccine Adverse Reactions Reported for Past 30+ Years Have Occurred in Past 11 Months Following COVID-19 Shots*
> 
> 
> *The VAERS database was mandated by Congress over 30 years ago, beginning in 1990, and is maintained by the U.S. CDC and FDA.*
> 
> *68% of ALL Recorded Deaths Following Vaccines for the Past 30+ Years Have Followed COVID-19 Shots for the Past 11 Months*
> 
> 
> *61% of ALL Recorded Life Threatening Events Following Vaccines for the Past 30+ Years Have Followed COVID-19 Shots for the Past 11 Months*
> ...


Until the VAERS site was widely discussed damned few people even knew it existed outside of the medical community.

There is no control on who or how many "reports" any individual can enter.

How many of these reports of severe or fatal reactions out of this total have been confirmed and verified?

----------

potlatch (12-02-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> perhaps you haven't noticed that the vax doesn't eradicate anything. 
> Any other medication for any other disease would be labeled an abject failure and dangerous. 
> 
> By the way you do know that droperidol was black boxed by the FDA for only 17 deaths, in patients who were critically ill in the first place, and died during the course of their hospital stay.
> The only evidence was that at some time during their course they received droperidol, not unlike millions of others around the world, without issue.


Which appears to still be on the market and used on acutely psychotic patients but does come with a "black box warning".

https://www.pdr.net/drug-summary/Dro...roperidol-1412

emDOCs.net  Emergency Medicine EducationDroperidol Use in the Emergency Department â Whatâs Old is New Again - emDOCs.net - Emergency Medicine Education




> Cases of QT prolongation and serious arrhythmias (e.g., torsade de pointes) have been reported in patients treated with Droperidol. Based on these reports, all patients should undergo a 12-lead ECG prior to administration of Droperidol to determine if a prolonged QT interval (i.e., QTc greater than 440 msec for males or 450 msec for females) is present. If there is a prolonged QT interval, Droperidol should NOT be administered. For patients in whom the potential benefit of Droperidol treatment is felt to outweigh the risks of potentially serious arrhythmias, ECG monitoring should be performed prior to treatment and continued for 2-3 hours after completing treatment to monitor for arrhythmias.
> Droperidol is contraindicated in patients with known or suspected QT prolongation, including patients with congenital long QT syndrome.
> Droperidol should be administered with extreme caution to patients who may be at risk for development of prolonged QT syndrome (e.g., congestive heart failure, bradycardia, use of a diuretic, cardiac hypertrophy, hypokalemia, hypomagnesemia, or administration of other drugs known to increase the QT interval). Other risk factors may include age over 65 years, alcohol abuse, and use of agents such as benzodiazepines, volatile anesthetics, and I.V. opiates. Droperidol should be initiated at a low dose and adjusted upward, with caution, as needed to achieve the desired effect.


https://www.drugs.com/pro/droperidol.html#s-34066-1

It has to be used with very strict monitoring of the patient and within the recommended dosage.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> @QuaseMarco
> 
> How did you manage to remove "Vaxholes" from your header?  It WAS there in red text and doesn't show that you did any editing. Something's not right!


A vaxhole is not a person who has gotten the vax. It's one who tells me that I have to get jabbed. It's one who says this is a pandemic of the unvaccinated.  That's a vaxhole.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-02-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> A vaxhole is not a person who has gotten the vax. It's one who tells me that I have to get jabbed. It's one who says this is a pandemic of the unvaccinated.  That's a vaxhole.


Who on this site has ever supported mandatory vaccinations?

----------

Northern Rivers (12-02-2021),potlatch (12-02-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Who on this site has ever supported mandatory vaccinations?


I was forced by circumstances to get two jabs. I'll save my revenge for the next election.

I do support a mandate, however: Joe Biden and a cognition test.  :Smiley20:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-02-2021),potlatch (12-02-2021),Wildrose (12-02-2021)

----------


## squidward

> Which appears to still be on the market and used on acutely psychotic patients but does come with a "black box warning".
> 
> https://www.pdr.net/drug-summary/Dro...roperidol-1412
> 
> emDOCs.net  Emergency Medicine EducationDroperidol Use in the Emergency Department â€“ Whatâ€™s Old is New Again - emDOCs.net - Emergency Medicine Education
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.drugs.com/pro/droperidol.html#s-34066-1
> ...


uh, .....I already told you it was black boxed.
now like a good little Mr science you will present all of the data the FDA used to conclude it caused life threatening arrhythmias and death. 
While you're ate it , talk about the QT prolongation caused by zofran, the non generic, expensive drug that took over market share once droperidol was dropped like a hot potato.

----------


## Wildrose

> uh, .....I already told you it was black boxed.
> now like a good little Mr science you will present all of the data the FDA used to conclude it caused life threatening arrhythmias and death. 
> While you're ate it , talk about the QT prolongation caused by zofran, the non generic, expensive drug that took over market share once droperidol was dropped like a hot potato.


It's not my job to read the studies for you.  The black box warning does not mean it's off the market.  It is the strongest warning given short of taking a drug off of he market.  At the right doses and with patients properly monitored it showed good therapeutic value.

Zophran is used for different applications, it's not an antipsychotic.

----------


## Mr. Claws

> *Vaccine Cult Exposed by Governments Own Data: More than 50% of ALL Vaccine Adverse Reactions Reported for Past 30+ Years Have Occurred in Past 11 Months Following COVID-19 Shots*
> 
> 
> *The VAERS database was mandated by Congress over 30 years ago, beginning in 1990, and is maintained by the U.S. CDC and FDA.*
> 
> *68% of ALL Recorded Deaths Following Vaccines for the Past 30+ Years Have Followed COVID-19 Shots for the Past 11 Months*
> 
> 
> *61% of ALL Recorded Life Threatening Events Following Vaccines for the Past 30+ Years Have Followed COVID-19 Shots for the Past 11 Months*
> ...


Don't matter one bit. Drugs have been pulled from the market for much, MUCH fewer incidents of side effects, that don't matter either. I see it like the people who got suckered into the well-orchestrated hysteria campaign are like those who bought a "Ronco" special off TV, and rather than admit they got suckered they demand YOU buy one too. They could mobilize the military, put Apaches in the air like swarms of mosquitos, go door to door and forcibly vaccinate every damn American and their pets, and do you think that would be the end of it??? Are they gonna "mandate" lifetime boosters too, since this miracle of miracles is increasingly being shown a bust? Be forced... oh, excuse me, "encouraged" with the possibility of losing the right to work, buy, or sell unless you cheerfully comply (WHERE have we heard THAT concept before). The notion of forcing people to be injected with a new, untried method of producing a new, untried "vaccine" VIOLATES EVERY NOTION OF HUMAN RIGHTS ON THE BOOKS!

----------

QuaseMarco (12-02-2021)

----------


## fmw

> It's a crime against humanity.


It is an attempt to overcome a virus.  Not all that successful in this pandemic.  I blame the virus, not the vaccines.  The vaccine problems are rare, very rare.  That is the fact.   As long as it is optional, there should be no issue.  Government just needs to stay out of it.

----------


## LadyMoonlight

> Seven Deadliest Diseases in History - before Covid-19 appeared;
> 
> Bubonic Plague, Smallpox, coronavirus (SARS-CoV-1), Avian Influenza (Bird Flu, Ebola, Leprosy, Polio. 
> 
> https://www.drugs.com/slideshow/deadly-diseases-1248
> 
> 
> Forgot to add that most have been eradicated except for small pockets that sometimes erupt around the world.  Without vaccines we could still be dying from any of them.


Why is the Spanish Flu not on the list?

----------

potlatch (12-02-2021)

----------


## Mainecoons

What I notice about all this is the more information that makes it through the MSM/Leftist censorship about how dangerous and ineffective these drugs are, the harder they are trying to force them on us.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-02-2021),QuaseMarco (12-02-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Don't matter one bit. Drugs have been pulled from the market for much, MUCH fewer incidents of side effects, that don't matter either. I see it like the people who got suckered into the well-orchestrated hysteria campaign are like those who bought a "Ronco" special off TV, and rather than admit they got suckered they demand YOU buy one too. They could mobilize the military, put Apaches in the air like swarms of mosquitos, go door to door and forcibly vaccinate every damn American and their pets, and do you think that would be the end of it??? Are they gonna "mandate" lifetime boosters too, since this miracle of miracles is increasingly being shown a bust? Be forced... oh, excuse me, "encouraged" with the possibility of losing the right to work, buy, or sell unless you cheerfully comply (WHERE have we heard THAT concept before). The notion of forcing people to be injected with a new, untried method of producing a new, untried "vaccine" VIOLATES EVERY NOTION OF HUMAN RIGHTS ON THE BOOKS!


Well said.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-02-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> What I notice about all this is the more information that makes it through the MSM/Leftist censorship about how dangerous and ineffective these drugs are, the harder they are trying to force them on us.


That's what blows my mind. That's NOT science.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-02-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Who on this site has ever supported mandatory vaccinations?


But you are ALWAYS defending the vaccination and playing down the deaths and adverse reactions.

 You're in denial.

----------

WhoKnows (12-02-2021)

----------


## teeceetx

I'm not sure why OPINIONS generate so much vitriol.

No one here has all the answers, just as no one in government does.

But what I see, is that in spite of all the claims of "following the science", exactly the opposite happened.

A couple hundred million in this country have gotten the vaccines.

The large % did not suffer severe or deadly results.

But a significant many did, and we continue to see these adverse reactions occur in all segments of society, often with very serious or deadly consequences.

Remember, these are EXPERIMENTAL, UNTESTED, and UNAPPROVED vaccines.

To mandate its use, is reckless, irresponsible, and frankly, illegal.

Everyone should have a choice whether to receive a jab or not. 

Why are therapeutics banned in so many instances, when are are proven to be so damned effective?

It's clear that these vaccines are of limited duration, and the fully vaccinated are getting and spreading the virus just as the un-vaccinated can.  

But to watch as the vaxxed demonize the un-vaxxed is perplexing, given that the un-vaxxed seem to provide no more a threat than the fully vaxxed.

And now we are seeing a very great number of fully vaxxed people in the hospital and dying from COVID-19 because the vaccines protections have "worn off".

Add to that the fact that natural immunity is clearly longer lasting, and doesn't have the negative consequences of ADE (antibody dependent enhancement) that the vaccines seem to cause.

Everybody needs to calm down and stop demonizing those with other opinions.  No one has all the facts, NO ONE.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-02-2021),Kodiak (12-02-2021),QuaseMarco (12-02-2021),WhoKnows (12-02-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> I'm not sure why OPINIONS generate so much vitriol.
> 
> No one here has all the answers, just as no one in government does.
> 
> But what I see, is that in spite of all the claims of "following the science", exactly the opposite happened.
> 
> A couple hundred million in this country have gotten the vaccines.
> 
> The large % did not suffer severe or deadly results.
> ...


QFT

----------


## squidward

> It's not my job to read the studies for you.  The black box warning does not mean it's off the market.  It is the strongest warning given short of taking a drug off of he market.  At the right doses and with patients properly monitored it showed good therapeutic value.
> 
> Zophran is used for different applications, it's not an antipsychotic.


It was being used as an an antiemetic at proper therapeutic dose.
You shouldn't yap when you don't know what the fuck you're talking about

----------

WhoKnows (12-02-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> It's not my job to read the studies for you.  The black box warning does not mean it's off the market.  It is the strongest warning given short of taking a drug off of he market.  At the right doses and with patients properly monitored it showed good therapeutic value.
> 
> Zophran is used for different applications, *it's not an antipsychotic.*


Bold mine. 

Please read: 
Zofran in Clinical Study as an Adjunct for Schizophrenia  - New Treatments in Development - MedHelp 

Ondansetron - a promising adjunctive treatment for persistent schizophrenia - PubMed

----------

squidward (12-02-2021)

----------


## potlatch

> I believe that I gravitate towards quality sites that are not tainted by corporate interests. And like I've said before, not all conspiracy theories are wrong. Here are 10 examples:
> Top 10 Conspiracy Theories That Were Actually True - Listverse


Ten out of thousands isn't impressive. Just this year there have been hundreds of wild allegations against anything to do with Covid, vaccinations, etc that are unproven theories put out by people who 'pick a subject' and then build a story based upon; 
1. An alleged, secret plot. 2. A group of conspirators. 3. Evidence that seems to support the conspiracy theory. 4. They falsely suggest that nothing happens by accident and that there are no coincidences; nothing is as it appears and everything is connected. 5. They divide the world into good or bad. 6. They scapegoat people and groups.




> As to me being here since 2016 yet not posting anything, that's because I made an account here back then, but then never actually posted anything. I was in other sites and they took my attention. I came back here when I was exploring other places to post, as I'd grown unsatisfied with many of the other sites I had been posting at.


Thanks for explaining as I can understand that. I, also, joined a site, didn't post for a long time and then was lied about and called a spy, lol.  :Geez: 




> I'm guessing that the underlined text was meant to link to something. It doesn't. In any case, did you read the article I linked to regarding smallpox? Again, it is here:
> 
> Smallpox  A Historical Perspective | vaccinechoicecanada.com


My 'underlined text' said that I had previously posted very good information about the History of Smallpox, Polio, etc.  Some of it may have come from this site;

https://www.businessinsider.com/how-...history-2020-7




> Apparently, you believe that the CDC is an organization that should be trusted. I strongly disagree. Here are some articles that I believe make persuasive arguments that it has become a very corrupt organization:
> 
> Peer-Reviewed Study Exposes Massive Corruption At CDC | technocracy.news
> 
> CDC and WHO Corrupt Financial Entanglements with the Vaccine Industry | Children's Health Defense
> 
> CDC scientists expose agency corruption - NationofChange


You have put your own slant on what I wrote!  When this all started there was no reason to disbelieve CDC articles and I wrote to you;  "I posted the early news from the CDC but after Trump's loss the anger towards the government became so bad that anything from the CDC was scorned."

In my post #9 I wrote that * VAERS is co-administered by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)* and the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA)!

*The OP of this thread is based on information from VAERS**
Vaccine Cult Exposed by Governments Own Data

*This is long and I'm worn out and through with this. I'm not your enemy, we just see things differently.

----------


## potlatch

> perhaps you haven't noticed that the vax doesn't eradicate anything. 
> Any other medication for any other disease would be labeled an abject failure and dangerous.


That's your perception based upon the sites you 'choose' to believe and judging by the split in our country we won't know the truth for a long time. I have read a lot about Smallpox and Polio and it took time to perfect a vaccine. Scientists worked with mRNA clear back in the early '90s, it's not new.




> By the way you do know that droperidol was black boxed by the FDA for only 17 deaths, in patients who were critically ill in the first place, and died during the course of their hospital stay.
> The only evidence was that at some time during their course they received droperidol, not unlike millions of others around the world, without issue.


Droperidol injection is used to prevent the nausea and vomiting that may occur after surgery or diagnostic procedures.* Droperidol was taken off the market in 2001 over concerns about potential cardiac adverse effects* and droperidol vanished almost overnight from hospitals.

It was put back in use in 2019 with stricter guidelines. I didn't find a specific article saying that it was used with covid patients. All medications can be dangerous to some people.

----------


## potlatch

> Originally Posted by *potlatch* 
> _@QuaseMarco
> 
> How did you manage to remove "Vaxholes" from your header? It WAS there in red text and doesn't show that you did any editing. Something's not right!_





> A vaxhole is not a person who has gotten the vax. It's one who tells me that I have to get jabbed. It's one who says this is a pandemic of the unvaccinated.  That's a vaxhole.



If 'they' are people here it's probably the same ones over and over as I haven't seen much of that directed at individuals. I see a lot of 'generalized' comments that annoy me every day. But I don't call anyone names.

----------


## potlatch

> Why is the Spanish Flu not on the list?


https://www.livescience.com/spanish-flu.html

Good question and I don't know as it was a deadly pandemic! I've written about it here before too. It started in Feb 1918 and ended in April 1920. Deaths were listed at 50 million. But estimates were 'unsure' back then.

In terms of knowledge of influenza as an infectious diseases, not a great deal was understood at the time.*The tools of the time were only able to detect bacteria, not smaller pathogens - viruses.* So the wrong kind of inoculations were given.

The 1918-19 Spanish Influenza Pandemic and Vaccine Development | History of Vaccines

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> I believe that I gravitate towards quality sites that are not tainted by corporate interests. And like I've said before, not all conspiracy theories are wrong. Here are 10 examples:
> Top 10 Conspiracy Theories That Were Actually True - Listverse
> 
> 
> 
> Ten out of thousands isn't impressive.



I wasn't trying to impress, I was simply trying to point out that not all conspiracy theories are mistaken.





> Just this year there have been hundreds of wild allegations against anything to do with Covid, vaccinations, etc that are unproven theories put out by people who 'pick a subject' and then build a story based upon; 
> 1. An alleged, secret plot. 2. A group of conspirators. 3. ‘Evidence’ that seems to support the conspiracy theory. 4. They falsely suggest that nothing happens by accident and that there are no coincidences; nothing is as it appears and everything is connected. 5. They divide the world into good or bad. 6. They scapegoat people and groups.



I'm fine with going over individual theories and examining their merits. 




> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> As to me being here since 2016 yet not posting anything, that's because I made an account here back then, but then never actually posted anything. I was in other sites and they took my attention. I came back here when I was exploring other places to post, as I'd grown unsatisfied with many of the other sites I had been posting at.
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining as I can understand that. I, also, joined a site, didn't post for a long time and then was lied about and called a spy, lol.



Lol :-p. Yeah, I've seen that type of thing happen too. 




> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the underlined text was meant to link to something. It doesn't. In any case, did you read the article I linked to regarding smallpox? Again, it is here:
> 
> Smallpox – A Historical Perspective | vaccinechoicecanada.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright.





> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Apparently, you believe that the CDC is an organization that should be trusted. I strongly disagree. Here are some articles that I believe make persuasive arguments that it has become a very corrupt organization:
> Peer-Reviewed Study Exposes Massive Corruption At CDC | technocracy.news
> 
> CDC and WHO Corrupt Financial Entanglements with the Vaccine Industry | Children's Health Defense
> 
> CDC scientists expose agency corruption - NationofChange
> ...


Based on what you write afterwards, it seems my interpretation was accurate...





> When this all started there was no reason to disbelieve CDC articles



I disagree. To name one example, The Children's Health Defense article linked to above links to an article that was written shortly before Covid 19 started. Worth taking a look at for those who feel that the CDC was reasonable before Covid 19:

CrossFit Settles Lawsuit With HHS After Agency Releases Emails Showing Continued Efforts to Conceal Donations | crossfit.com


Here's a quote from the introduction of the article:
**CrossFit, Inc. continues its efforts to expose the corruption that compromises America’s public health agencies. Last year, CrossFit exposed the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) Foundation and the Foundation for the National Institutes of Health (NIH) for neglecting to disclose money they received from Coca-Cola and Pepsi. Congress took action and told the foundations to stop the “anonymous” listings and abide by the law, which requires full funding transparency. The NIH and CDC’s foundations ignored Congress and continued to hide this information.
**



> In my post #9 I wrote that * VAERS is co-administered by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)* and the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA)! 
> 
> *The OP of this thread is based on information from VAERS*


iYes. It is currently the only official vaccine adverse event reporting system and whistleblowers have certainly said that it's useful. However, there is also a lot of evidence that most adverse events aren't actually reported to VAERS. For more on that, you may want to take a look at the following thread I made a while ago:
https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...ine-in-the-U-S


> *Vaccine Cult Exposed by Government’s Own Data
> *This is long and I'm worn out and through with this. I'm not your enemy, we just see things differently.


I agree. I also greatly appreciate your treating me respectfully. If only all those who disagreed with me would do the same.

----------

potlatch (12-02-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> But you are ALWAYS defending the vaccination and playing down the deaths and adverse reactions.
> 
>  You're in denial.


You're high.  I simply repeat the know facts when you loons are preaching anti vax conspiracy nonsense as fact.

----------


## Wildrose

> It was being used as an an antiemetic at proper therapeutic dose.
> You shouldn't yap when you don't know what the fuck you're talking about


It's primary use was as an antipsychotic dip shit.

The risk of side effects was too high to justify it's use as an anti emetic.

----------


## Wildrose

> Bold mine. 
> 
> Please read: 
> Zofran in Clinical Study as an Adjunct for Schizophrenia  - New Treatments in Development - MedHelp 
> 
> Ondansetron - a promising adjunctive treatment for persistent schizophrenia - PubMed


What does the word adjunctive mean?  It isn't listed as an anti-psychotic.

Even your two "studies" show it's only being explored for same.

----------


## WhoKnows

> What does the word adjunctive mean?  It isn't listed as an anti-psychotic.
> 
> Even your two "studies" show it's only being explored for same.


LOL, you've got to be kidding me...

----------


## WhoKnows

> It's primary use was as an antipsychotic dip shit.
> 
> The risk of side effects was too high to justify it's use as an anti emetic.


WTF are you talking about? I think you mixed up what you said, LOL. 

It's most common use is as an anti-emetic.

----------

squidward (12-03-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> LOL, you've got to be kidding me...


No, as usual the Joke is on you.

https://www.pdr.net/drug-summary/Zof...oride-244.2904



> *CLASSES*Serotonin/5HT3 Antagonist Antiemetics/antinauseants
> 
> 
> *DEA CLASS*Rx
> 
> *DESCRIPTION*Antiemetic; 5-HT3 receptor antagonist
> Used for prevention and treatment of nausea and vomiting due to chemotherapy, radiation therapy and surgery
> Risk of dose-dependent QT prolongation and torsades de pointes

----------


## WhoKnows

> No, as usual the Joke is on you.
> 
> https://www.pdr.net/drug-summary/Zof...oride-244.2904


LOOOOOL, you really need to fucking read what you post before making a complete jackass of yourself.

----------

squidward (12-03-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> *It's primary use was as an antipsychotic dip shit.
> 
> The risk of side effects was too high to justify it's use as an anti emetic.*


Bolded. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

----------

squidward (12-03-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

Just so others are clear. 

From one of the studies I posted:

*Results:* Longitudinal analyses revealed adjunctive ondansetron provided significant improvement in the cognitive domain ( p<0.05) as measured by the Positive and Negative Syndrome Scale between baseline and week 12. The analysis of "Combination" showed ondansetron effect on Total Positive and Negative Syndrome Scale, approaching significance by week 12 ( p=0.06). No group differences were obtained in the Montgomery-Asberg Depression Rating Scale or Positive and Negative Syndrome Scale subscales.
*Conclusion:* This treatment trial provides some support for adjunctive ondansetron medication as a treatment for the cognitive disorganization symptoms of schizophrenia.

Ondansetron - a promising adjunctive treatment for persistent schizophrenia - PubMed

----------


## Wildrose

> Bolded. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...




.... .

----------


## Wildrose

> Just so others are clear. 
> 
> From one of the studies I posted:
> 
> *Results:* Longitudinal analyses revealed adjunctive ondansetron provided significant improvement in the cognitive domain ( p<0.05) as measured by the Positive and Negative Syndrome Scale between baseline and week 12. The analysis of "Combination" showed ondansetron effect on Total Positive and Negative Syndrome Scale, approaching significance by week 12 ( p=0.06). No group differences were obtained in the Montgomery-Asberg Depression Rating Scale or Positive and Negative Syndrome Scale subscales.
> *Conclusion:* This treatment trial provides some support for adjunctive ondansetron medication as a treatment for the cognitive disorganization symptoms of schizophrenia.
> 
> Ondansetron - a promising adjunctive treatment for persistent schizophrenia - PubMed


"Promising", still be explored, not classified as an antipsychotic.

----------


## teeceetx

> QFT


What's QFT?

----------

WhoKnows (12-02-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> What's QFT?


QFT = Quoted For Truth

----------


## WhoKnows

> "Promising", still be explored, not classified as an antipsychotic.


I never said it was classified as an antipsychotic. It is still used and being studied as such.

Gabapentin isn't FDA approved to be used for Diabetic Neuropathy, yet it has been used this way for decades. 

Honestly, you really need to learn when to just stop.

And once again, READ what you write. Carefully.

----------


## WhoKnows

> *It's primary use was as an antipsychotic dip shit.
> 
> The risk of side effects was too high to justify it's use as an anti emetic.*


Bolded. 

Once again. All together now. READ what you wrote. CAREFULLY. Then read it AGAIN. CAREFULLY.

----------

squidward (12-03-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I never said it was classified as an antipsychotic. It is still used and being studied as such.
> 
> Gabapentin isn't FDA approved to be used for Diabetic Neuropathy, yet it has been used this way for decades. 
> 
> Honestly, you really need to learn when to just stop.
> 
> And once again, READ what you write. Carefully.


2 studies showing some promise does not really dig you out of your hole but of course you'll never admit it.

We're all aware of "off lable use". I think.

----------


## WhoKnows

> 2 studies showing some promise does not really dig you out of your hole but of course you'll never admit it.
> 
> We're all aware of "off lable use". I think.


READ MORE. TALK LESS.

----------

phoenyx (12-02-2021),squidward (12-03-2021)

----------


## potlatch

> I agree. I also greatly appreciate your treating me respectfully. If only all those who disagreed with me would do the same.


Thank you, and I appreciate the same from you.  :Smile:

----------

phoenyx (12-02-2021)

----------


## Mainecoons

Anyone seen the news out of Germany?

They are locking down the unvaccinated and anyone who hasn't had a jab in the last 9 months is included.

How long before they bring back the concentration camps and ovens?

----------


## squidward

> It's primary use was as an antipsychotic dip shit.
> 
> The risk of side effects was too high to justify it's use as an anti emetic.


stop while you're behind. It's been used as an antiemetic for years.

----------

WhoKnows (12-03-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> stop while you're behind. It's been used as an antiemetic for years.


Only after the safety measures were identified and employed, hence the black box warning.

----------


## Wildrose

> uh, .....I already told you it was black boxed.
> now like a good little Mr science you will present all of the data the FDA used to conclude it caused life threatening arrhythmias and death. 
> While you're ate it , talk about the QT prolongation caused by zofran, the non generic, expensive drug that took over market share once droperidol was dropped like a hot potato.


The black box did not remove it from the market did it?

How many actual deaths can shown to have been caused by any or all of the Covid Vaccines?

The negative effects such as "threatening arrhythmias and deaths" associated with the use of this drug were confirmed in real time.  That hasn't been the case with more than 2 deaths attributed to Anaphylactic reactions due to Covid Vaccination.

----------


## Wildrose

> perhaps you haven't noticed that the vax doesn't eradicate anything. 
> Any other medication for any other disease would be labeled an abject failure and dangerous. 
> 
> By the way you do know that droperidol was black boxed by the FDA for only 17 deaths, in patients who were critically ill in the first place, and died during the course of their hospital stay.
> The only evidence was that at some time during their course they received droperidol, not unlike millions of others around the world, without issue.


To clear a few other things up.. .



> Droperidol is a neuroleptic (tranquilizer) agent chemically designated as 1-[1-[3-(p-Fluorobenzoyl) propyl]-1,2,3,6-tetrahydro-4-pyridyl]-2-benzimidazolinone with a molecular weight of 379.43.


Both drugs were known to occasionally cause QT wave prolongation sometimes with fatal results in the case of Droperidol



> WARNING
> Cases of QT prolongation and/or torsade de pointes have been reported in patients receiving Droperidol at doses at or below recommended doses. Some cases have occurred in patients with no known risk factors for QT prolongation and some cases have been fatal.


A vaccine is intended to stimulate production of antibodies, that doesn't necessarily mean they are "eradicating" anything.

Most medications and vaccines don't, "eradicate" anything, they treat conditions and help your body to fight infections/illness for the most part.

Even antibiotics primarily while hopefully slowing or preventing replication are just aiding the body's ability to fight the infection, they are not expected to "eradicate it" which is why the normal course for most antibiotics is days, or weeks, not a single dose and the doc pronouncing you cured the next day.

----------


## Wildrose

> stop while you're behind. It's been used as an antiemetic for years.


What is the first use listed here?



> Droperidol is an antipsychotic and antiemetic drug that has been used extensively by emergency physicians, psychiatrists, and anesthesiologists worldwide since 1967. It also has been used effectively for other diverse conditions, such as treatment of headache and vertigo


Droperidol in the emergency department: is it safe? - PubMed

----------


## WhoKnows

Deleted.

----------


## WhoKnows

> What is the first use listed here?
> 
> 
> Droperidol in the emergency department: is it safe? - PubMed


Droperidol is FDA approved as an anti-emetic. Weren't YOU that people are aware of off label uses of drugs in response to one of my posts?

----------


## WhoKnows

> 2 studies showing some promise does not really dig you out of your hole but of course you'll never admit it.
> 
> We're all aware of "*off lable use*". I think.


Yep. Here it is.

----------


## squidward

> Both drugs were known to occasionally cause QT wave prolongation sometimes with fatal results in the case of Droperidol


Why don't you elaborate on all of those deaths. Show your studies. 
Don't punk out. Show your stuff. 




> A vaccine is intended to stimulate production of antibodies, that doesn't necessarily mean they are "eradicating" anything.


Vaccines are supposed to give immunity.
Oh that's right, the peeps that govern your livelihood just made up their own definition a few months ago.

----------

QuaseMarco (12-14-2021)

----------


## squidward

> Droperidol is FDA approved as an anti-emetic. Weren't YOU that people are aware of off label uses of drugs in response to one of my posts?


bet the wise one doesn't know that inapsine was use as an anti-emetic on every ward, on every floor of every hospital in the country, for years, or that old time butyrophenones had long passed their heyday for the treatment of psychosis.   Something about pyramids........

----------

